# Is this jealousy?



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Garye the pigeon has a beau (the one who was chasing her relentlessly). She now welcomes his advances. And she's the one who starts the billing! She goes right up to him, nudges him with her beak and then they start that deep kissing of theirs. They stop for a while, then she nudges up to him again, and there they go again. She's in love! But there's another pigeon involved. She appears to be jealous and as soon as she sees Garye with her beau kissing, she runs up between the pair and breaks it up. Garye waits until she leaves and then nudges back up to her beau and they start kissing again. The other pigeon catches them in the act, runs over to them, and breaks it up again. I never realized pigeons could be like that. Is this jealousy?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How cute. I think that's what it is, jealousy.
Thanks for sharing this cute story.

Reti


----------

